# Mr. Ferguson goes hunting



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It has been over two years since we trained Fergy to hunt birds. Due to discerning circumstances over those two years, we have not been out
hunting, or training at all. It was a real thrill that the hubby took Fergy out last weekend with a local hunting club and he was able to re capture
the essential essence of Life. He retrieved 3 Pheasants to hand. There were several other dogs on this hunt, that were ranging way far out, and flushed the birds, so he did not find or point any. But once shot, Fergy was on it. I guess the other dogs were fat and slow, Fergy was Fast. Reuben said that as soon as he was out of the car, he knew what he was there for and amazingly remembered his training like he never had a lapse. 
I am so happy for him. 

unfortunately there are no pictures.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's so good they were able to enjoy being in the field together.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I am so glad to hear you were back in the field and got to enjoy the experience once again! I also forget to take pictures when out in the field having lots of fun. There will be memories to cherish!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So True Ks... I heard that the bird was delicious!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hubby took Fergy Up to Northern Calif. to go hunting with his daughter... He just sent me these photos and filled me in on the drama. 
Sounds like Fergy Had a great time and proved his skill once again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Way to go Fergy.
Opps and your husband too.


----------

